# extensive lysis of adhesions



## april nelson (Apr 28, 2008)

How would I code CPT 58670 with 58660 the adhesions were extensive so I know it can be done. Would I code 58660 -22 and 58670 -59 ?


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

58670-22


 Erica


----------

